# CPU useage on media player



## Jon2009 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

Firstly, I'd like to apologize if this is in the wrong section, I couldn't find a place that seemed perfect for this topic.

When trying to view a 1080p .mkv file, my computer is very choppy. I had this problem ages ago and I found that the problem was that XP is set to not allow media players to use more than (I think) 80% of your CPU. I managed to find a piece of software that took off this roof and I could play the movies just fine. Since then, I've had to reformat my computer, so I lost this software.

I can't seem to find this software again. Would someone be able to help me out?

Thanks.


----------

